# Hello All, from Tennessee!!!



## jon1371usmc (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Guys/Gals,

Just wanted to stop in and say hello. Found this site yesterday while doing some searching on the internet. I have recently got back in the sport of bow hunting/shooting, and purchased the bow in my signature line around Dec 2009 as a Christmas present to myself. This is the first compound bow I have owned and shot since I sold my Darton before I joined the Corps. 

A little bio about myself: joined Corps in 2001 as a Combat Engineer. Served 4yrs active duty before receiving my honorable discharge. Became a cop in mid TN in 2006, just outside of Nashville where Im still currently employed. Missed the military so I joined the USCGR in 2008 as a Marine Science Tech. I am now currently working on going back full time active duty, unsure whether I will stay Coast Guard or go back Marines. Leaning towards USMC, but I still have until June 2011 before my current contract runs out.

I am married with a beautiful wife for going on 6yrs in Dec. We are also expecting our first child, due date March 23. So I plan to get as much hunting in as I can, because I know once he or she is born, I will not have time for much anything else. 

Outdoors wise, Ive been hunting since I was 9 or 10 yoa. I mainly hunt deer and turkey but would love to go hog hunting if the opportunity ever arises close by. I would also like to try predator hunting and take a few coyotes, foxes, and bobcats.

Well, now we aint strangers no more. Hope to get to know some of you guys. Take care.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jon1371usmc. Have fun here.


----------



## blackdeer55 (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard .


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello and :welcome: to ArcheryTalk from Morristown, Tn. just a few miles from the "Great Smokey Mountains".......... I'm orginally from middle Tn. I was raised in Portland, Tn where i grew up and graduated from Portland High School in 1984. I lived in Hendersonville for about 5 years before moving to east Tn. Go check out the fine group of guy's and gal's at Old Hickory Lake Bowmen in Hermitage. I'm sure their 3-D season is about to wrap up, but they've got one of the nicest outdoor shooting ranges you'll find anywhere and theirs almost always someone practice shooting out there. Give Dee Faulks, the president of the club, a hollar and tell him Danny Biggers sent ya. :thumbs_up


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jon1371usmc (Sep 10, 2010)

DBiggers said:


> Hello and :welcome: to ArcheryTalk from Morristown, Tn. just a few miles from the "Great Smokey Mountains".......... I'm orginally from middle Tn. I was raised in Portland, Tn where i grew up and graduated from Portland High School in 1984. I lived in Hendersonville for about 5 years before moving to east Tn. Go check out the fine group of guy's and gal's at Old Hickory Lake Bowmen in Hermitage. I'm sure their 3-D season is about to wrap up, but they've got one of the nicest outdoor shooting ranges you'll find anywhere and theirs almost always someone practice shooting out there. Give Dee Faulks, the president of the club, a hollar and tell him Danny Biggers sent ya. :thumbs_up


Danny, thanks for the info. I might have to go check out the range sometime. Im not to far from where you used to live, I work in Franklin but live in Columbia.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome, where is just outside Nashville? I'm in Clarksville


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## jon1371usmc (Sep 10, 2010)

apache64D said:


> Welcome, where is just outside Nashville? I'm in Clarksville


Live in Columbia, work in Franklin.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

